# Can I register a LHD campervan in Spain?



## dilly day (Jan 10, 2016)

i want to bring a lefthand drive renault rapido campervan to spain can i get it legally registered here ?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Probably. Where was it originally registered?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I've heard of people having problems getting camper vans through the ITV (equivalent to MOT) which is a necessary part of re-registering. If you don't get any more replies try posting the question again with "Can I register a camper van in Spain?" as the thread title rather than your name, then those in the know will be more likely to read it.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> I've heard of people having problems getting camper vans through the ITV (equivalent to MOT) which is a necessary part of re-registering. If you don't get any more replies try posting the question again with "Can I register a camper van in Spain?" as the thread title rather than your name, then those in the know will be more likely to read it.


I've changed the title


----------



## dilly day (Jan 10, 2016)

*importing a renault rapido campervan*



snikpoh said:


> Probably. Where was it originally registered?


i dont know where it was first registered i am at the moment thinking of buying it but wanted to know all the pitfalls . i was told the fact that the word van is part of its descripion being a campervan will stop it being registered here i did have problem in the past with an american 5 seater pickup .here they would only class it as a comercial not plg as in england


----------



## Swerve (Jun 29, 2011)

There was a post a few days ago regarding someone getting a right hand drive camper matriculated. So I think a lhd shouldn't be a problem. I'll have another look and see if I can find the post.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola 

The answer is YES - BUT. The but is about money needed to throw at the project. Most campervans can be considered one off specials as they are hand made. If your campervan is a metal monocoque construction and comes with a certificate of European conformity, then easy and less costly. Otherwise think of the cost of the ITV being around 2,000€ - this is for type testing !!! 

Davexf


----------



## Swerve (Jun 29, 2011)

The other thread is titled. Touring with a motor home. Have a read.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Alcalaina said:


> I've heard of people having problems getting camper vans through the ITV (equivalent to MOT) which is a necessary part of re-registering. If you don't get any more replies try posting the question again with "Can I register a camper van in Spain?" as the thread title rather than your name, then those in the know will be more likely to read it.


But the OP said it was lhd (left-hand-drive) so the usual problems don't exist (doors opening onto traffic, visibility etc.).

So, if it originally came from Europe, I can't see it being an issue.


Try and find out where it was first registered - if it was not in Europe, I would give it a mess.

You will still have to change headlights and maybe reversing and rear fog lights etc.


----------



## dilly day (Jan 10, 2016)

*renault rapido camper*

more help needed
the camper i want to buy in england has english plates but was originally from germany 
what information will i need to register it in spain it is left hand drive with the camper door against the path


----------



## dilly day (Jan 10, 2016)

*coc certificate*

can someone tell is the weight of a camper and the c.o.c certificate essential when you want to register a camper in spain ?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

dilly day said:


> can someone tell is the weight of a camper and the c.o.c certificate essential when you want to register a camper in spain ?


If it is a RHD camper, then don't even bother trying. 

If it's LHD then it is much easier with the COC but not essential - you will just have to get a technician to check it over and provide the necessary paperwork.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

You will, ideally, need the coc (see other thread), you will need to change the headlights, you will also need the UK V5 documentation.


----------



## dilly day (Jan 10, 2016)

*c.o.c certifcate*

thanks for info 
sounding stupid when you say technician do mean a garage or some other specialist is it a full mechanical check gas and electrics ?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

No it is an itv/engineers inspection. For pre-CoC vehicles it used to be about 1800€ .


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola 

A COC from manufacturers is sometimes free and up to 100€. For a normal car a Spanish Engineers "Ficha Technical Reducida" is 120€, but if the vehicle does not have "type approval" then there are two places that can approve it (Madrid and Barcelona) at a cost of 1,800€ last time I heard. 

Davexf


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola 

The rear lights must conform to LHD also - there must be a reversing light on the kerb side and a high intensity (fog) light on the centre of the road side (there can be two of each of course)

Davexf


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

davexf said:


> Hola
> 
> The rear lights must conform to LHD also - there must be a reversing light on the kerb side and a high intensity (fog) light on the centre of the road side (there can be two of each of course)
> 
> Davexf


... but if it's come from Germany, I'm assuming that all this is OK already.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I've merged all 3 threads together


----------

